# dar tiempo



## JaRuleKing

Hola, tengo algunas preguntas respecto a "darse tiempo" y las preposiciones.

¿Cómo se dice las siguentes frases en español?

1. Ich hatte keine Zeit die Texte zu lesen.

- No me dio tiempo a leerme los textos. o - No me dio tiempo de leerme los textos.

2. Ich habe keine Zeit eine Diät zu machen.

- No me da tiempo a hacer dietas. o - No me da tiempo de hacer dietas.

3. Ich habe es gestern Abend nicht mehr geschafft dich anzurufen.

- No me dio tiempo a llamarte anoche. - No me dio tiempo de llamarte anoche.

Normalmente tras verbos reflexivos suele seguir la preposición "de", verdad?? Pero no sé si con darse tiempo es lo mismo porque en el internet también salen cosas con la preposición "a".

Os lo agracedería muchísimo si me pudiérais ayudar con este asunto.

Saludos!


----------



## Geviert

JaRuleKing said:


> Hola, tengo algunas preguntas respecto a "darse tiempo" y las preposiciones.
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice las siguentes frases en español?
> 
> 1. Ich hatte keine Zeit die Texte zu lesen.
> 
> No me dio tiempo de leer los textos.
> 
> 2. Ich habe keine Zeit eine Diät zu machen.
> 
> No me da tiempo de hacer dietas.
> 
> 3. Ich habe es gestern Abend nicht mehr geschafft dich anzurufen.
> 
> No me dio tiempo de llamarte anoche.
> Saludos!



la _Infinitivkonjunktion _alemana con _zu _se traduce generalmente también con el infinitivo en castellano. La preposición depende del verbo (que puede ser reflexivo pero no necesariamente).

*dar* *tiempo* se  emplea para expresar la noción de ‘ser suficiente el tiempo de que se  dispone, para hacer algo’ y va siempre seguido de un infinitivo o un  nombre de acción precedidos de preposición. _Dar tiempo_ se construye siempre en tercera persona del singular y el complemento que la sigue va introducido por las preposiciones _a _o _de:_ _«Doña Fina retrocede aprisa hasta el otro extremo de la habitación, pero no le da tiempo a salir»_ (BVallejo _Lázaro_ [Esp. 1986]); _«Ni siquiera le dio tiempo de quitarse la camisa de dormir»_ (GaMárquez _Amor_ [Col. 1985]);

Quelle RAE


----------



## ErOtto

Ambas preposiciones son posibles. 

En el caso de tus dos primeras frases yo optaría por "tener tiempo de/para".

No tuve tiempo de/para leer los textos.
No tengo tiempo de/para hacer dieta.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Geviert

Las otras frases que no he considerado en mi respuesta las considero:

1) estilísticamente errónea: no me da tiempo a leerme. Además m.E._ zu umgangssprachlich _el reflexivo "leerme".

 2) estilísticamente incorrecta: _no me da tiempo a hacer _(cacofonía)

si  eres escritor te puedes permitir dichas frases, de lo contrario no te las aconsejo . En todo caso, ante la duda, siempre y eternamente la _madre RAE dixit_.


----------



## JaRuleKing

Hola a los dos y gracias por vuestros comentarios.

Siento no haber respondido más temprano.

Pero Aún tengo preguntas . Arribas citas a la RAE donde dice: _Dar tiempo_ se construye siempre en tercera persona del singular y el complemento que la sigue va introducido por las preposiciones _a _o _de.

_Esto quiere decir: si alguien me pregunta si las frases "No me dio tiempo a leer los textos" y "No me dio tiempo a hacer una dieta" son gramaticalmente correctas, podría responderle con sí pero también aconsejarle que use la prep. de, lo he entendido bien, verdad?

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

sí, puedes hacerlo. cuando las dos opciones son correctas según el RAE, la elección es una cuestión de estilo principalmente.


----------

